# Advice sought - Spike only or Any bull



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

I am not a completely inexperienced hunter, but I've been out of the game mostly for the last 15 years. I have taken deer with a rifle and bow, and almost took an elk with a bow in OR back when I was actively hunting.

But, I know very little of UT hunting. I took my son once two years ago to the South Slope of the Uintah's to hunt elk - this was the only time I've been hunting in UT. It was fun to get out, but not the best of experience for my son as it was tough hunting. No animals seen, and after the first day or two, it appeared that elk were only to be found in the most rugged of canyons. 

Now, my step daughters want to give hunting a try this fall. I'm thinking I will go ahead and get their feet wet this fall, and over the next several years, enter each into the youth bull hunts. But for now, I need to figure out whether to go to a "spike-only", or "any-bull" unit. The advantage of the "any-bull" hunt for us is that it is much closer to our home in Ogden. And I know the S. Slope area around Moon Lake a little bit. However, I'm reluctant to put the young ladies into a crowded hunting area and try to find spooked bulls in extremely rugged terrain. 

From what I can gather, the "spike-only" hunt is generally not as crowded as the "any-bull" units. Is that accurate? If so, do you feel that the lesser pressure translates into potential for success?

Or is there little or no appreciable difference between the success rates when comparing "any-bull" vs "spike-only"?

Pros for "any-bull":
- close to home - many options within two hours of home.
- not limited to spikes only - can take any bull we find - and I'm a realist, I'd feel lucky to see just one! Esp with two or three teens in tow.

Pros for "spike-only":
- likely less crowded - not so close to home, LE hunts not scheduled during spike hunt, large swaths of elk-habitat.
- less spooked elk may provide opportunities to at least see some elk, even if no spikes found - which could lead to interest in future hunts.

If you didn't have a go-to area you were familiar with, and were looking at taking a couple novice hunters out this Fall, would you choose "any-bull" or "spike-only"? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

If your looking to get there feet wet and want to see some elk- Spike Only-hunt around Strawberry Res.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> If your looking to get there feet wet and want to see some elk- Spike Only-hunt around Strawberry Res.


+1

My first animal taken my first year of big game hunting was a spike elk. Still to this day is the best hunt I've ever been on!


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

"It was fun to get out, but not the best of experience for my son as it was tough hunting. No animals seen, and after the first day or two, it appeared that elk were only to be found in the most rugged of canyons."

yup, that sums up any bull hunting in Utah, and to me that is not a bad experience, although not ideal for kids.


"If your looking to get there feet wet and want to see some elk- Spike Only-hunt around Strawberry Res."


along with 5000 other hunters.....

If you really want to make it special travel to one of the units farther from the front and there will be a lot less pressure. Spike hunting in the central part of the state looks like a freaking race to scatter the herds...


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Spike has a much better chance of seeing elk, even if you don't run into any spikes. The Wasatch holds plenty of elk but a lot of people hunt it (especially by Strawberry).


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I'd go with the spike hunt. Spike hunts are generally on units that have good numbers of elk, and you actually do have a couple of good spike units within 2 hours of Ogden, namely Cache and Wasatch Mountains. I have to admit I'm not familiar with the elk populations in those two units, but someone on this forum could probably give you more information. In any case, I'm sure you'll have an enjoyable hunt. Just keep remembering, and tell the teens, this is HUNTING!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cashe: Population 2350 Wasatch areas combined: 5800 (Wasatch Mountains, Avintaquin, Central Region and Currant Creek). South slope Yellowstone:5900. One of the highest populations in the state except for Central Mountains, Manti 11100. These are from 2009 so the pop may be slightly higher or lower this year. South Slope obviously is the most populated any bull area but hard as freak to hunt. I hiked about 5 miles in to get to the elk. So that may not be your 1st choice for daughters.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

"along with 5000 other hunters....."

You act as if Strawberry is a little 30x30 acre pasture. Try leavin the hard pack trail I guarantee a spike is not that hard to find. And if it is shoot me a P.M.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

pheaz said:


> "along with 5000 other hunters....."
> 
> You act as if Strawberry is a little 30x30 acre pasture. Try leavin the hard pack trail I guarantee a spike is not that hard to find. And if it is shoot me a P.M.


Agreed, last year I saw probably 20 spikes in one day...there are plenty of elk near strawberry.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

pheaz said:


> "along with 5000 other hunters....."
> 
> You act as if Strawberry is a little 30x30 acre pasture. Try leavin the hard pack trail I guarantee a spike is not that hard to find. And if it is shoot me a P.M.


I have to agree with Pheaz on this one, there are a lot of hunters, but there is also a lot of ground. It is best to hike away form the roads, but that is the nice thing about Strawberry, the hike isn't as verticle as other places. The place I go is an easy/flat 2 mile hike and I don't see another soul in there.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for all the thoughts so far. More is always welcome!

Elkfromabove: in all my fishing and hunting trips (mostly falconry) with my father as I was growing up impressed deeply in me that a successful hunting trip is one where everyone returns safe and sound, and a good time was enjoyed whether anything was caught or not. A lesson I have been working to pass along, and will reinforce this season too. Perspective is 95% of life. But, I hope to have several seasons in which to pass the lesson along! Hence the desire to at least see elk, even if we don't get a chance for a shot - to whet their appetite and give a sense of possibility in future years. 

I see that the general season any spike hunt success ratio in 2007, 2008 and 2009 for Wasatch is around 15%. The South Slope Any Bull reports higher success ratios during those three years. If Wasatch is so full of available spikes, why would the success rate be so much lower? Just a bunch of uncommitted individuals that never stray from camp or the truck/ohv?

If I'm going to make the plunge to hunt spike units further from home (such as Strawberry), I'm not going to limit myself to only the closest units. Book Cliff's sure had a high success rate on the spike hunt in 2009!


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Pheaz, I'll admit that my opinion on spike hunting strawberry comes from driving up (the back way) and fishing there during the hunt and watching the surrounding hills crawl with hunters chasing random elk. I'm sure that it is like most units; leave the roads, leave the crowds........myself, I prefer the any bull units for OTC elk hunting, but with an archery tag this fall Idon't have to choose.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Andymansavage said:


> Pheaz, I'll admit that my opinion on spike hunting strawberry comes from driving up (the back way) and fishing there during the hunt and watching the surrounding hills crawl with hunters chasing random elk. I'm sure that it is like most units; leave the roads, leave the crowds........myself, I prefer the any bull units for OTC elk hunting, but with an archery tag this fall Idon't have to choose.


BTW I agree there is alot of people out there. But I would say thats got to be where 90% of road hunters hang.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Charina-
I'm just curious if your step daughters have ever been hunting before, or if this will be their first rodeo. If it's their first, why not get them out to hunt some small game first? As cool as it can be to see deer, elk, etc., it can be very frustrating to a first time hunter (and sometimes to those seasoned as well...not to name anyone) to not see animals for a day or two. Elk hunting can certainly be that way. If you want to spark the interest these girls for hunting, why not chase some doves, grouse, or chukar - these will all provide plenty of excitement, you're typically moving (except maybe doves), and you may have the chance at seeing some big game in the process (especially if you're after grouse). Not to discourage you from chasing big game - I just wonder if we try to push big game on kids up front and then, if the hunt doesn't measure up, that is their first, and sometimes only, impression of hunting. I'd rather start kids out with the easy and action packed and then move up from there. Just my opinion - take if for what it's worth. Good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

MWScott72 said:


> Charina-
> I'm just curious if your step daughters have ever been hunting before, or if this will be their first rodeo.


The one that is most interested in hunting has been out one evening to see if we could scare up a jack. Saw one, but no shot opportunities. There will be plenty of smaller game opportunities in the future, but lately we have used our spare time for fishing or target shooting. Just now starting to move into hunting. Opportunities for camping/hunting/fishing are limited, so some part of the thought process is to set aside a block of time and do it big to get the whole experience. On our scouting trips, I'm sure we'll head to the lower elevations and see about finding some long-range jacks to shoot at.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Flyfishn247 said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > "along with 5000 other hunters....."
> ...


Pheaz adn Flyfishn: 
I've been looking at google earth at reviewing the Strawberry and Avintaquin areas. Sure, there is a lot of territory there, but I'm not seeing areas where I could hike two miles in and be two miles away from a road or trail. It seems every ridge has some sort of ATV trail. Being ATV-less, and preferring to hike into more undisturbed areas, I'm not sure I understand the suggestion of the Strawberry area.

That was one of my greatest frustrations with the South Slope - it was very hard to find an area to hike into that wasn't routinely penetrated by ATV's. Hence the elk were only to be found in the extremely rugged canyons.

I'm not trying to be on the border of a wilderness (although, I'm wondering if I should), but looking for an area where it is possible to get away from the frenzy. Are you two sure there is such possibilities around Strawberry? Also, I thought that in Oct, elk in UT were mostly confined to higher elevations than are found in the areas near Strawberry. No?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Pheaz adn Flyfishn: 
I've been looking at google earth at reviewing the Strawberry and Avintaquin areasWhat is this Avintaquin area I must be dumb to ask?. Sure, there is a lot of territory there, but I'm not seeing areas where I could hike two miles in and be two miles away from a road or trail. It seems every ridge has some sort of ATV trail. Being ATV-less, and preferring to hike into more undisturbed areas, I'm not sure I understand the suggestion of the Strawberry area.I refer to Strawberry area as Indian Canyon to Hobble Creek and HWY 6 to Current Creek peak so I may have led you in the wrong direction. If I did Sorry 

That was one of my greatest frustrations with the South Slope - it was very hard to find an area to hike into that wasn't routinely penetrated by ATV's. Hence the elk were only to be found in the extremely rugged canyons. Across HWY 40 from Strawberry Res you can hike for hours and miles and never cross a road, same refers to as the top of Clyde Creek, Mud Creek Horse Creek, etc etc down towards Hobble Creek

I'm not trying to be on the border of a wilderness (although, I'm wondering if I should), but looking for an area where it is possible to get away from the frenzy. Are you two sure there is such possibilities around Strawberry?YES drop off the back side of Horse Creek and we will see you in a couple of weeks, bet ya see lots of elk and not many hunters Also, I thought that in Oct, elk in UT were mostly confined to higher elevations than are found in the areas near Strawberry. NoIMO elk are always confined in the Strawberry Valley its just there habitat


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

pheaz said:


> What is this Avintaquin area I must be dumb to ask?


308,197 acres to the south of Hwy 40 from Starvation almost all the way to Strawberry. See: http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=224


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I gotcha, I havent hunted out in that general area just a little east of that. Check out French Hollow and back towards Strawberry Res. there always seems to be elk in that country.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Flyfishn247 said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Flyfishn.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

For the most part, any pressured elk will move to nasty, deep canyons, the tops of mountains or any other rugged area they can find to get away from people. Some of the low success on cow hunts is because elk are smart animals. When they are being hunted they will run at the first sign or smell of a hunter and it is difficult to pick a spike out of a herd of running elk. 

Next year consider putting in for a cow tag. On many of the later season antlerless hunts you'll see lots more animals and lots fewer hunters.


----------



## pintail18 (Jun 16, 2011)

somewhat sounding like you are counting strawberry out of the running for places to go, and if you are more power to you. I hunt deer up in that area every year. both the northeastern side and the central side. depending on who is going with me that year. every year Im up there hunting deer I run into elk. they really are all over the place up there. the success rate for there is scary when you are looking for a place to go that you have never been. but trust me they are there, just have to be patient.


----------



## baryce (Aug 18, 2011)

hello, this is my first elk hunt. I have a permit for the any bull elk hunt in utah for this year. I haven't be able to get any good ideas on where to go. I live in cache valley, and most of the areas close to me up here is private property. here is the region for any bull elk http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/det ... ary_id=465 .. any ideas on where i should try whould be appreciated.. fell free to email me.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's input and advice. Feeling a bit more comfortable with the idea of a spike hunt after hearing various opinions, I did go ahead and buy spike OTC tags. 

I know I should have been planning this for several months now, but it is what it is. Now to settle on exactly where to go, and get a few scouting trips in without disturbing anyone on archery, then LE, then muzzleloader hunts. Looks like starting tomorrow the elk are going to be hunted non-stop for two months through the various seasons.

Thanks again for input received.


----------

